# FS: 90g



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys, I'm selling my 90g reef set up. Only thing missing is glass tops and a heater. Prices are OBO.

I also have a few corals available that I will start a new thread for.

$180 - Standard 90g, 48x18x24. Comes with internal almost coast to coast overflow and all plumbing for bean animal style drain. 2 return lines.

$250 - Custom build stand designed to hide bottom of tank.

$60 - Reef Octopus skimmer SOLD

$60 - 40g sump w/ 2 baffles.SOLD

$100 - Jebao DCT-6000 return pump. BNIB.

$20 - WP25 wave maker. (need to sell corals before this can go) SOLD

$1/lb - 50 lbs of crushed coral sand


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

...Bump...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, tank, stand, sump, and pump still available.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, tank, stand, sump, and pump still available. Make me an offer.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Sump is gone


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Are you leaving the hobby Daniel?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Are you leaving the hobby Daniel?


For now. Need to decide what I want to do moving forward. I know I want a bigger tank, but I'm busy with work and kids so no time to do it properly right now.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Just the tank, stand, and pump left


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Stand, tank, and pump still available.

Tank $160
Stand $230
Pump $90

Take all 3 for $450


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold......


----------

